# KATOWICE | Cultural District



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.katowicethecity.com/city-hall-decided-on-international-convention-center-tender/



> The City Hall of Katowice selected a winning tender for a construction contract to finish works on the International Convention Center. The consortium of Warbud and Mercury Engineering was chosen as the preferred bidder.
> 
> It was the second attempt to pick the prime contractor within this single tender procedure – earlier this year the City Hall had decided to choose the offer of NDI, Balzola and WHD (consortium) as the winning bid, however Warbud and Mercury Engineering appealed the decision in the National Appeal Chamber. The protest said that NDI, Balzola and WHD’s offer did not meet all financial conditions for participation in the tender procedure. The NAC had approved the complaint, ordered the City Hall to annul the decision and to evaluate the tenders once again.
> 
> ...


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

Warbud will finish the ICC:
http://www.katowicethecity.com/no-appeals-filed-on-international-convention-center-tender/



> The City Hall of Katowice is very close to sign a contract with Warbud and to re-launch construction works on the International Convention Center.
> 
> Warbud, a winning bidder for the contract to finish works on the building, was chosen by the City Hall in the last days of April. According to the Polish procurement law, remaining companies taking part in the tender procedure had ten days to file an appeal against the decision. As no appeals have been filed in the National Appeal Chamber, the decision is deemed final.
> 
> ...


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.katowicethecity.com/warb...ed-to-finish-international-convention-center/



> The City Hall of Katowice and the consortium of Warbud and Mercury Engineering signed a contract to finish the construction work on the International Convention Center. The deal was made on Wednesday, the construction site will be handed over to the new prime contractor in June.
> 
> The consortium will erect the building for gross PLN 280,3 million. The works are scheduled for completion in October 2014. The offer of Warbud and Mercury Engineering was one of fifth bids made in a public tender. This is the second investment being carried out by Warbud in Katowice - the building company also raises the neighbouring new seat of the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> ...


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.katowicethecity.com/cultural-district-takes-shapes/



> According to the contract, Budimex is going to finish the works on the Silesian Museum next week, on 7th of June. The area between huge glass boxes is now being covered with greenery, i.e. different types of plants and grass. Previously footpaths of macadam were traced on the surface. These are the last finishing touches on the building.
> 
> Builders of the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra’s new seat have crossed the half-way point of the construction and the prime contractor progresses with elevation works and outfitting inside the facility. PNRSO is scheduled for opening in October 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.katowicethecity.com/inte...nter-construction-site-handed-over-to-warbud/



> The City Hall of Katowice has handed over the construction site of the International Convention Center (ICC) to the prime contractor.
> 
> The 37 900 sq. meters building will be erected by the consortium of Warbud and Mercury Engineering. First workers, building machinery and facilities have already appeared at the site including one of tower cranes that was mounted on Thursday.
> 
> ...


And tower crane photo:


>


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

The most actual photos.

International Convention Center (29th June):


captainboss said:


>





bregi said:


>


New contractor just commenced the works (3rd crane is being installed), opening late 2014/early 2015.

National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra seat (23th June and 29th):


harpun said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





bregi said:


>


No delays, works are going as scheduled. Opening 2014.

Silesian Museum (29th June):


TallTom said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/103451099202623394233/MuzeumSlaskie?authuser=0&feat=directlink





>


Prime contractor finished the job, now the facility has to be equipped, opening date: early 2014 (due to crisis in investor's budget).

Among smaller facilities - footbridge and car park are now U/C, but there are no actual photos of them.


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

Brand new aerial photos:


gulasznikoff said:


> Witam, witam, dziś zrobiłem kilka zdjęć z nieco większej wysokości niż Skybar w Altusie i innej strony więc dorzucam


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.katowicethecity.com/cultural-district-one-third-done/



> The commissioning process and performance testing in relation to the works on the new seat of Silesian Museum was ended. In general, the building is now completed and only the troubleshooting will take place inside. Construction works on the remaining two other facilities of the cultural district are still underway.
> 
> During the last 56 days the commissioning committee were checking that the performance of the total building and its systems meet the design assumptions and requirements of the Silesian Museum. Budimex, a prime contractor of the undertaking, will now have time to remove all faults and imperfections in the building.
> 
> The neighbouring two facilities being currently built see a large attention and involvement of building crews. The construction work on the International Convention Center runs according to the schedule. The building process of the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra’s new venue enters a very busy moment where outfitting will be timed to coincide with works on acoustics of the great and chamber halls. The official ending date of the works was moved from October this year to April 2014. The first inaugural concert in the new PNRSO’s seat will take place in October 2014.


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

Radzio100 said:


> Kładka się pojawiła.


At right: new orchestra seat (scaffolding), straight ahead: new footbridge, in the background: convention center (left) and new Olimpijska street (right).


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

New photos taken 8th Nov 2013:


gulasznikoff said:


> Kilka zdjęć z wczorajszego przelotu nad miastem.
> Niestety słońce za bardzo oślepiało i nie dało się zrobić z mniejszej odległości.


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

New photos from ICC and NPRSO from official FB of Katowice mayor, Piotr Uszok: https://www.facebook.com/uszokpiotr

Outside:




































Inside NPRSO:


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

NPRSO:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.882929701721721.1073741917.250320091649355&type=1


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

Grand opening of Silesian Museum - 26th June 2015.

New seat of NPRSO was opened on 1st October 2014. Here you can watch 55 photos from the inauguration:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.929694063711951.1073741923.250320091649355&type=3


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

Silesian Museum - Saturday, 25th October:


WhiskeySix said:


>


----------



## Scattlock (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Sor Capanna (Mar 4, 2011)

A very big and interesting project. I think that Poland is a growing Nation and his role inside the EU is growing.


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/05/arts/music/polands-concert-hall-revival.html?_r=1



> (...)
> 
> In Katowice, 50 miles northwest of Krakow, the European Union covered half of the $80 million budget for the new home of the National Radio Symphony. The brick structure — surrounded by 415 trees, planted in collaboration with the Polish composer Krzysztof Penderecki, who is also an arborist — occupies the site of a former coal mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

Houston, we've got a problem...

http://www.katowicethecity.com/icc-and-spodek-still-without-manager-after-court-decision/



> The City Hall of Katowice has still not signed a concession agreement for services involving organization of events and management of the International Convention Center (ICC) and the „Spodek” sport and exhibition hall. The Administrative Court in Gliwice sustained a lodge which had been appealed by HKO – one of two companies competing for the concession.


----------



## michael_siberia (Jul 9, 2009)

By Krzysztof Krzeminski.


----------



## DiscoVolante (Mar 7, 2015)

wonderful!


----------

